# Sage Bambino Plus Group Head Seal



## Keith1968 (Jan 3, 2020)

I am struggling to find a Group Head Seal for my Sage Bambino Plus. When I do search google it comes back with rings to fit other sage 54mm group heads but there is no mention of the Bambino or the Model Number SES500BSS but the look the same. Do all of these 54mm sage machines use the same seal? Will this one fit for instance?


----------



## Callum_Pg (Oct 28, 2020)

Keith1968 said:


> I am struggling to find a Group Head Seal for my Sage Bambino Plus. When I do search google it comes back with rings to fit other sage 54mm group heads but there is no mention of the Bambino or the Model Number SES500BSS but the look the same. Do all of these 54mm sage machines use the same seal? Will this one fit for instance?


https://www.cremashop.eu/en/products/sage/ring-shower-head-barista-express

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith1968 (Jan 3, 2020)

Callum_Pg said:


> https://www.cremashop.eu/en/products/sage/ring-shower-head-barista-express
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks but out of stock, it does indicate that the Barista Express, Barista Touch and Bambino all use the same ring though which means that the one I linked should work too.


----------



## Callum_Pg (Oct 28, 2020)

Keith1968 said:


> Thanks but out of stock, it does indicate that the Barista Express, Barista Touch and Bambino all use the same ring though which means that the one I linked should work too.


Yes, that's what I meant. This answered your concern.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

